# A couple of questions on combining



## NasalSponge

Yep.....I recently did this myself. Shes a monster!


----------



## cconnell

So, you're recommending the Frankenstein approach?


----------



## cconnell

I did my combine today. My first combine. I feel like I'm learning things. First I combined the two honey supers in to one (they had been checkerboarded to try to prevent a swarm--nope, too late) and then moved the two brood boxes onto the one box with queen. Newspaper method. The bottom box is full and they need space, so the combine helps in a couple of ways. I hope they grow quickly. 

Photo: Frankenhive lives!


----------



## NasalSponge

Your hivestand is, while lovely, not sufficient for a very heavy hive and here we are having blue ribbon flow year. I am not critiquing, just concerned! I would hate for you to come out and find your hive on its back.


----------



## cconnell

Hey! Careful there! I'm sowing off the top limits of my carpentry skills! 

It's sturdier than it looks, but I will double check it and keep an eye on it.


----------



## Fivej

I have a related question. Can I combine a queenless hive above a super on the queenright hive? We have a decent flow going and I don't want to interfere with the strong hive bringing in nectar. I am concerned that the super may dilute the queen's special perfume. J


----------



## Dave1

( I have a related question. Can I combine a queenless hive above a super on the queenright hive? We have a decent flow going and I don't want to interfere with the strong hive bringing in nectar. I am concerned that the super may dilute the queen's special perfume. J )

yes mate leave it on top wih a newspaper between your queenless brood and super with some pin pricks they will gradually merge together without any anarchy they will smell like the other bees by then.after about 5 days remove whats left of the newspaper put the super on top you will have two broods with a super on top


----------

